# Diamond Rings - Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog - C.A.K. - UK



## Celtic Alapaha Kennels

This is Diamond Rings, she is 12 weeks old and is an alpaha blue blood bulldog, her diet consists of raw meat and bones which she loves, this diet is bringning her on great.


----------



## Inca's Mum

I think she's really lovely :001_wub:, lovely photos!


----------



## Tigerneko

What a beautiful puppy! I've never heard of that breed before


----------



## Dingle

I'm a real big fan of the Alapaha's & what a great marble'd coat she has...

Great pic's... thanks for sharing...

Nice website too!


----------



## colliemerles

gorgeous, a real nice chunky pup,


----------



## Baby Bordie

Its really cute!


----------

